
In effort to lure air travelers onto BART, airport may pay for new cop patrol - vector_spaces
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Police-officer-would-patrol-SF-airport-BART-13907788.php
======
fatnoah
On my last two trips to SF, the main obstacle to riding BART was that there
were more broken fare machines than working ones. I can deal with everything
except being 6th in line to buy a ticket from the one working machine.
Invariably, the 5 people in front of me are experience technology for the
first time and have no idea what to do.

------
burfog
I'm lucky to have avoided BART last time, choosing instead to rent a Nissan
Maxima. BART was on strike.

To me, that is a bit like the air traffic controllers going on strike, and you
resolve it the same way. Strikes by government employees should not be a
thing. Critical infrastructure must keep running at all times. Downtime had
better be justified by something major, like a fresh new volcano opening up in
the middle of the tracks.

Since there is a history of strike, and there has been no change in the law to
disallow it, one has to be a risk taker to even consider using BART.

